# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Warthog, amphibious unmanned ground vehicle, Clearpath Robotics Inc., Kitchener, Southern Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Clearpath Robotics Inc.

Home page - clearpathrobotics.com/warthog

----------


## Airicist

Warthog UGV - outdoor research robot

Published on Oct 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Warthog UGV: teleoperation package

Published on Dec 19, 2017




> Take a look at Clearpath's Warthog UGV outfitted for teleoperation and the companion software!

----------


## Airicist

Warthog UGV with Quad-Track System

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> Did you know Warthog UGV can be outfitted with heavy-duty rubber tracks? The Quad-Track system provides ultimate traction and the lightest footprint for tackling the the roughest terrains. We recently put the tracks to the test and got it a little dirty in the process.

----------

